# Anyone ever heard of a David Brown Tractor?



## Chris

I have been looking for a project tractor and I was told by a friend of mine that there is a decent David Brown Selectamatc 990 Diesel tractor about 30 miles away for a good price with working PTO, hydraulics and engine. Just needs some TLC. Sounds good to me but are parts available for these things?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## Live Oak

There were several farmers around the area that owned them when I was growing up. David Browns had a good reputation but the selectamatic transmission is an o-ring and clutch pack pain in the ass to work on. My father used to have an old Ford (I think it was a 9000) back hoe with a selectamatic transmission. It was junk. The David Brown version may be different or better. I just have never liked them. I hated the HLR transmissions John Deere had in their 450 series dozer/track loaders. They were hell to work on and get the clutch packs out. You may be able to find out more info. on them over on ytmag.com . I don't know too much about them.


----------



## Ingersoll444

I don't know if all, but know that some of the David Brown tractors, are rebadged Cases. Not sure about that model though. 



Hey caseman...... You out there????


----------



## Big Allis

andy david browns were similar 2 cases dont no bout the select a matic the fords had the selecto speed they u could shift on go they were good if treated right and could be pain in butt like chief said most time thy went out was lil things the fords used clutch paks n servos my dad used to work on them wen he was ford mechanic still does now n then pple track him dwn lol he likes them lol 

The 990 selectomatic was made 1967-71had david brown 4 cyl motor were about 52 hp 12 spd fwd 4 reverseweighed 4942 an last sold for $9,455


----------



## jbetts13

David Brown Company History
David Brown commenced business in 1860 as a general pattern maker. This included the manufacture of patterns for cast gears. 

By 1873 the company was manufacturing spur, skew, bevel and eccentric gears. The castings were subcontracted. 

In 1898 David Brown began to manufacture machine cut gears. 

All gear cutting moved to the new Park Works site in 1902. Ernest, the oldest son, stayed at the pattern works. 

David Brown died in 1903. Sons Frank and Percy succeeded him at Park Works. They began to produce self contained worm gear units complete with bearings and shafts. 

The first major expansion of Park Works took place in 1910. 

1913 saw the company's first overseas venture when Timken-David Brown was established in the USA to manufacture worm gear units. 

Between 1914 and 1918 the number of employees at Park Works increased from 200 to 1000 as the company began to manufacture products for the War effort. These products included main propulsion units for warships, Gun training and elevating mechanisms and Trench mortar bombs. 

By 1921 the company was the largest worm gear manufacturer in the world. 

P.R. Jackson Ltd, steel founders and manufacturers of heavy gearing, were acquired in 1930. 

Following Percy Brown's death in 1931, Frank became Chairman and his 28 year old son David, Managing Director. 

The Radicon worm gear was introduced in 1933. The name Radicon refers to the dissipation of heat by Radiation, Conduction and Convection. 

David Brown's overseas involvement expanded further in 1934 when links were established with Richardson Gears (Pty) Ltd of Footscray, Victoria, Australia. 

The Merritt-Brown controlled differential steering on tank transmissions was patented by the company in 1935. 

The first David Brown/Ferguson tractor was produced in 1936. 

The Second World War saw another massive increase in production for the company which between 1939 and 1945, the Aero Division produced over 500,000 gears and the Gearbox Division produced over 10,000 tank transmissions and was the sole supplier of gears for the Spitfire fighter plane for a period during the Battle of Britain. Both these Divisions belonged to the Tractor Company, a subsidiary of David Brown. 

David Brown was entrusted with planning and coordinating the production of tank transmissions components by all other British firms. The workforce including tractors and foundries grew to almost 7000. 

1939 also saw the first David Brown Tractor exhibited at the Royal Show. 


In conjunction with VSEL and GEC, David Brown was a founder member of NAVGRA (Navy and Vickers Gear Research Assocation) in 1946. 
1946 also sees the establishment of a sales and distribution company in Johannesberg. 


Aston Martin was acquired by David Brown in 1947 and Lagonda the following year. 

Precision Equipment (Pty) Ltd of Benoni, Transvaal was acquired in 1949. 

In 1951 the Automobile Gear Box Division was established at Park Works. 

In 1959 Aston Martin won the world sports car championship which included Le Mans and the third successive win at the Nurburg Ring. 

The Sunderland factory was established in 1962 to manufacture Radicon worm gear units. 

A controlling interest was acquired in Sonnerdale Richardson David Brown (Pty) Ltd, Australia in 1966, consummating the 1934 link with Richardson. 

The one millionth Radicon was delivered in 1968. 

In 1972 Aston Martin-Lagonda was sold to Company Developments Ltd - now owned by the Ford Motor Company and the Tractor interests were sold to Tenneco International(inc.), becoming affiliates of J.I. Case. 

By 1983, some fifteen years after providing the gearbox for the conversion of HMS Exmouth, the first major warship to use gas turbine propulsion, a total of 120 gearboxes had been delivered or were on order for 64 warships in 9 Navies. 

The David Brown family interest in the Group was sold to the current management with the exception of plants in the southern hemisphere in 1990. 

The company was successfully floated on the London Stock Exchange in 1993, ending 133 years of private ownership. 

Following Sir David's death in 1993 the companies in South Africa, Zimbabwe and Australia were re-acquired in 1995. 

In October 1998 Textron Inc. announced it had completed the acquisition of David Brown Group of the U.K.


----------



## jbetts13

in the post above there is some info on D-B hope it helps or you get some back ground


----------



## jodyand

Andy here is a page that has two 990s does it look like any of these:question: 
Jody

David Brown


----------



## caseman-d

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I don't know if all, but know that some of the David Brown tractors, are rebadged Cases. Not sure about that model though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey caseman...... You out there???? *


I'm here. Case bought out David Brown in 1972. Depends on what part your looking for. We have ordered in parts for different DB tractors. I'm sure sheet metal parts have been discontinue but will have to take it model by model and part by part.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris

Thanks for all of the info!!! If restoring Jody, I would go for the 2nd color style --- red and yellow --- man that looks really sharp!
Originally they were all white and red --- but I like the 2nd! 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444

I almost bought a DB at an auction a year or so ago. REAL nice. Smaller then the ones pictured, if I remember right a 800something. looked more like the top on it the picture. Mid 70's I think.

Went for a good price also, think around 1500. If it was not for the fact it had turfs on it, It would be in my yard right now. Realy liked that tractor.


----------



## Chris

What is good price on a DB that is running and hydraulics and PTO work fine. No obvious problems with drivetrain or engine, but gonna need to have the sheetmetal restored as it is mostly surface rusted. 990 was around 52HP and about ~48 @PTO
to my knowledge --- Painted red it would be a nice brother to my 8N. ;-)

Guy priced out the replacement parts already and was looking right at $1K for everything with nothing priced out for sheetmetal (sandblasting, repainting) ---- doesnt' seem too bad overall for such a strong tractor. Guess the condition of the engine, tranny etc will determine the true quality of the unit. How to properly check for large expensive problems with the Selectocrapo?

I want to get the tractor for under $1K hopefully. 
Andy


----------



## Big Allis

andy tht sounds like good deal wth the tranny if it moves n goes in out of each gear ok then its good i no wth the selecto speeds if something goes wrong then its no go lol


----------



## klutchman04

I know this is an old post but i my grandpa had a David Brown for a short period of time like 3 months or so it was still runnning fine,but there was something with the transmission he was going to get rid of it before it went kaputt. somebody told him to get rid of it cause it was an expensive repair. but all around there a good tractor there are many around these parts in MN and I have not had any trouble finding parts because in Cambridge we have a salvage dealer With parts up the wazoo and hes millionare for buying tractors and combines when they were cheap and parting them out even if they were still good... but i got off the subj David Brown should be all that hard to restore.


----------



## Sweet_GA_DBrown

For anyone looking for info on DB tractors, do a search on Youtube. Interesting and informatve film shorts.


----------



## Worzel

olds said:


> I have been looking for a project tractor and I was told by a friend of mine that there is a decent David Brown Selectamatc 990 Diesel tractor about 30 miles away for a good price with working PTO, hydraulics and engine. Just needs some TLC. Sounds good to me but are parts available for these things?
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> Andy


Andy,

You may be interested in this [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SlgSSlca4k]YouTube - David Brown 990 with autodrive[/ame]

If you get stuck with specific spares give me a PM and I'll try and help. Many UK parts companies are experienced in shipping to the US - might cost a bit more.

Cheers
Worzel


----------



## Worzel

Hi,

I may be wrong but I think the DB 990 was before the link with Case. It started life red with yellow trim, like Massey-Harris and then changed to dark brown with cream tinwork. 

This is a good source of spares Home

Cheers
Worzel


----------

